# Video 1 - Michael Ellis on the Different Forms of Dog Aggression - Part One



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This video was part of Michael Ellis' lecture on dog aggression, which took place during his course on Protection Theory and Practice, at his school in California. *In part one of this lecture, Michael talks about defensive aggression, frustration aggression, competitive aggression (fight drive), resource guarding aggression and fear or pain based aggression. *

Leerburg | Streaming Video

Comments?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

This is really good stuff! I was just joking with Jane (Onyx girl) about how much we hate the Ed's music intro but in all seriousness it's awesome of him (and Michael) for putting these great videos out week after week.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

OMG, that music is SO annoying! I always turn down my speakers as soon as I click on a link until the music is done and then turn them back up. I also find Ed's talking really annoying too, I wish he'd just shut up and let Michael do his thing. 

I haven't watched that one yet, I'll check it out later - we have a session with Lisa Maze in a little bit!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Jason L,

I've heard through the training grapevine that you've attended the Michael Ellis week long Puppy Development course?

If all goes to plan, I will have the working line GSD puppy of my dreams in December of this year. I am a classifed USA Helper, and will be training my new pup in SchH. I am very interested in making the investment and attending Michael Ellis' week long Puppy Development course. Actually, I have secured approval from the boss (my wife) to go through his entire program over the next couple of years with my new dog.

If you have attended Michael's Puppy class or any other training with him and would like to offer insight on your experience, I would be grateful?

Thanks,

Wayne


----------

